

Question: What are the best books on algorithms? - edu

I'm collecting a small library on computer science,  now I need some books on algorithmics. What books would you recommend me? 
======
ambition
It depends on what you want to get out of them.

If all you do is build a library, you'll never get anything out of it, since
you actually need to study the books for that. :P

If you want a reference, then by all means take aston and Hexayurt's excellent
suggestions. Especially CLRS.

If you don't know much about algorithms right now, then you'll find Cormen et
al. very challenging to start with.

If you're like me, you want to be able to use algorithms as a tool to solve
real problems.

To practice that, I have a few suggestions, if I may be so bold.

Pick up a copy of the Algorithm Design Manual and Programming Challenges, by
Steven Skiena. Programming Challenges will introduce you to the ACM-ICPC
repository of programming problems, which is a great low-pressure area to
build some top-notch skill in algorithms. You'll want to get into TopCoder as
well.

For a slightly different taste, pick up Artificial Intelligence: A Modern
Approach, by Stuart Russell and Peter Norvig, also known as AIMA or the Green
Book. Its discussion of search algorithms is unrivaled.

Good luck!

~~~
thisisnotmyname
I would like to second the recommendation of The Algorithm Design Manual by
Skiena - it is really a fantastic presentation.

~~~
ravimohan
In my experience, the _combination_ of the "Algorithms" by Rivest et al and
Skiena's "Algorithm Design Manual" provides a very complete exposition of
algorithms. Just make sure you work through as many of the exercises in
"Algorithms" as you can.

------
aston
I like "Introduction to Algorithms" by Cormen, Leiserson, Rivest and Stein
(also known as "CLRS"). For a theoretical college text, it's amazingly
readable. It's also occasionally useful in real life coding, which says a lot
for an algorithms book.

~~~
elad
Second that!

------
rnc000
I'd recommend "Algorithm Design" by Jon Kleinberg, Eva Tardos
(<http://tinyurl.com/232nfh>). Covers most of the topics found on the Cormen
book but in a much easier to digest language. The exercises and examples are
also much more updated.

------
Hexayurt
Algorithms, by Sedgewick. Various editions for different languages. Unbeatable
as of 15 years ago :)

------
cellis
Introduction to Algorithms - MIT Press

